
Ask HN: What do you do for lunch as a remote employee? - lunchables27
As a remote employee, what do you typically do for lunch?<p>I work for a fully remote company (i.e. we have no office so all our employees work from home or locations of their choosing).<p>To increase facetime with friends (and people in general), I generally make lunch plans either inviting other friends who work remotely over for lunch or go out with friends who work nearby.
======
eschneider
When I work from home (about twice a week) I usually take my elderly mom out
to a local restaurant for a quick lunch. I regret nothing. :)

~~~
lunchables27
Good for you! That sounds like a lovely way to catch up and make sure you see
each other regularly!

------
TimTheTinker
I just accepted a nearly-100% remote position at a software startup. I'm
interested in any details others can share about what works and doesn't work
in daily life.

